# All Slavic languages: affirmative replies with "no"



## Encolpius

Hello, I haven't found many languages where the word "no" can be used for affirmative replies meaning "Of course" or something like that. If you speak Italian you might know the idiom "Come no" which actually means of course, surely, certainly. There's a similar idiom in Czech, too. I wonder if other Slavic languages use a similar idiom, too. Here's a simple concrete example in Czech: 

- Chceš to vidět? [do you want to see it]
- Aby *ne*! [Of course]

Thanks.


----------



## ahvalj

Russian:
— Хочешь увидеть?
— А то нет!


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

čoby nie
ako by nie
akože by nie
bodaj by nie
prečo nie
prečo by nie

...


----------



## Encolpius

Thank you. I've got the feeling now it does not exist in many languages....


----------



## friedric

Macedonian: 
Сакаш да одиш таму? 
Како не.


----------



## Thomas1

Polish:
--Chcesz zobaczyć?
--Jak nie!

I don't know about other languages, but in Polish "jak nie" is (very?) informal.


----------



## vianie

Western Slovakia also *ná teda?!*  (no a teda)

Eastern Slovakia also *ta ňe?! *(tak, nie)


----------



## thegreathoo

BCS has several variants which mean "of course" but none literally translate to "of course." The examplary variant  below uses negation of the verb in question.

Q: Jeli zelis to vidjeti?
A: Kako ne. (short for "kako ne zelim to vidjeti" translated literally to "how do I not want to see it", but meaning "of course I want to see it.")


----------



## Encolpius

Thank you all. It seems to me it is possible in all Slavic languages. 
[I was not able to find examples in Romance or Germanic languages]


----------



## intwist

Encolpius, I realize your question concerns Slavic languages. Just want to add that Spanish is similar to Italian with its _¡Cómo no!_, see e.g. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=39
I am not sure about Arabic. At least I have not heard a similar expression in that language (in those languages, to put it better).
What about Hungarian? By the way, this reminds me once again that I must make my girlfriend teach me more of it


----------



## Encolpius

Hello intwist and welcome to the Forum. 
Yes, you are right, Spanish escaped my notice (not so much interested ), but Spanish and Italian are similar so you could expect it.
Yes, many of my questions are inspired by my mother tongue....


----------



## intwist

Thank you, Encolpius. By the way, I like the idea of participating in a forum with humour


----------



## francisgranada

vianie said:


> ... Eastern Slovakia also *ta ňe?! *(tak, nie)


Yes . Also "(Ta) jak bi ňe!"


----------

